# Wanted - Cat or Kitten, Swansea area



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi

Just posting as we are looking to adopt a cat or kittens in Swansea. We have a 2 bed house with a garden, but are happy for the cat/kitten to be indoor or outdoor, probably the former really. I have experience with cats and can offer a nice forever home. We are home all day, so that wouldn't be a problem if needed. 

I have contacted the local SPCA and RSPCA, SPCA said no due to a road being nearby and not allowing cats to be kept indoor, but am appealing and not heard back from RSPCA yet. 

Just thought it was worth posting anyway.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have pmd you


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you happy to keep your cat indoors and can you give it lot's of time and stimulation? If so, there WILL be smaller cat charities that will consider you 

Look in your yellow pages or call local vets and ask if they can give you numbers of local reputable rescues that might help. Good luck :thumbup:


----------

